# Looking for a puppy



## poppy15 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi 
I've just joined the site as we are starting to look for a Cockapoo puppy. 
Can anyone recommend a breeder in the Norfolk/Suffolk area (would be willing to travel a bit further for the right puppy)
Any other advice on what to look for or avoid would be greatly appreciated - thanks in advance


----------



## Sparkle (Oct 23, 2013)

*Looking for puppy*

Hi there,

We live in norfolk and recently found our cockapoo. I met a couple at the Holkham fair in the summer with their puppy and they recommended a lady in spooner row. She may still have puppies now and I know that there is a litter due in Dec/jan. She is an awesome lady, I visited with my children a few times until we could bring our new baby home. She is an excellent breeder who cares about her dogs. They are fed on decent food, very well cared for, all the puppies I viewed looked very healthy. I still keep in contact with her to ask advice and she is happy to do this. I would definitely buy another dog from her and recommend her


----------



## poppy15 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Sparkle, thanks you for your reply, would you be able to let me have her details please?


----------



## Sparkle (Oct 23, 2013)

You're welcome. The lady is called Wendy Barlow. She actually has an apricot puppy now available. I believe it is our puppy's sister. As we saw her too on our visits. If you go on to : pets4homes.co.uk. She has an advert on there today which was posted 2 days ago. 

As I said before she is a really lovely lady. Her dogs are all tested, used to children too. I have also met another couple at dog training who have a boy from another litter he is adorable. As I said before all her dogs are so well kept and looked after. You can also meet the parents. 

Our puppy has an amazing temperament. It's such fun to take her to the sea with my children. In fact we have been all over with her. I even took her into the city before she had all her vaccines in a shopping bag had to take her to the ladies toilets to put newspaper on the floor for her to pee!!!


----------



## Sparkle (Oct 23, 2013)

Forgot to say she also has black puppies available. Her number is : 

01953 789 137 or 07557301060 

If you speak with her she will know who sparkle is


----------



## poppy15 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thankyou for your reply, I'll have another look I know the advert you mean - lovely to get a recommendation as I find it so hard when looking at all the ads to know what they maybe like! Thanks again


----------



## Sparkle (Oct 23, 2013)

No problem. I know what you mean my daughter and I looked at lots of adverts over the country. We saw a cockapoo at the Holkham fair and I was even more smitten. When I called Wendy she was happy for us to meet her and look at her puppies. I liked the fact that the puppies go into her house and get used to house noises. I was put off personally by puppy type factory farm breeders. This is not the case with Wendy. Good luck with you search


----------



## poppy15 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Sparkle, I forgot to thankyou for your last message. I spoke to Wendy today & she seems lovely so hopefully going to visit in the next few days as she has some puppies at the moment.


----------



## Sparkle (Oct 23, 2013)

You are welcome. Yes Wendy is a really lovely lady. We have met our puppies brother at dog training! He is a great puppy too.This was completely by accident. It's so awesome to see her playing with her brother I can also recommend dog training in Norwich if you are interested too. We have been going for a few weeks now and it's not only fun but you learn so much too! 

Wendy allowed us lots of visits as I have two children who were soooo excited and needed to visit her before she could come home with us. Good luck , it's so exciting to pick your new baby


----------



## poppy15 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Sparkle, we chose & brought home our new puppy from Wendy on Sunday & she is sooo cute!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

poppy15 said:


> Hi Sparkle, we chose & brought home our new puppy from Wendy on Sunday & she is sooo cute!!


Pictures please


----------



## Sparkle (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi so pleased that you found a puppy. Glad that you went to Wendy, I would definitely oh back to her again  hope it's going well. My baby is 5 months now and she's awesome. I can't imagine not having her with us now!


----------



## poppy15 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Pic of Bella*

Introducing Bella (now 11.5 weeks) Such a little sweetie!


----------



## poppy15 (Oct 21, 2013)

Another go at adding photo!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The name suits her perfectly!


----------



## Jo G (Sep 13, 2015)

*Wendy Barlow cockapoos*

Hi Poppy ,

I would love to hear about how you are getting on with your cockapoo from Wendy Barlow.
Just spoken to her daughter and we are hopefully getting a puppy from them after seeing recommendations on this site. 

Thanks 
Jo


----------

